# Cayman's DC Log



## Cayman (Nov 4, 2016)

So I just joined and I want to get right to it. The log will be officially starting on monday. I am going to do a version of DC Training.
The Goal:
Cut down some BF in the next 12 weeks before a cycle. (gained some BF and lost weight due to some injuries) 

All welcome!

I will be looking at about 2300-2700 calories a day and will be consuming as much protein as possible


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 not very detailed it's just for the basic idea.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 4, 2016)

By the way, that is just my shirt hanging not my stomach. I'm not THAT fat.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 4, 2016)

I'll be watching. Let's get busy


----------



## automatondan (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice, brand new member and you already started a log! Good for you!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 4, 2016)

Kill it. 

More members should start logs.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 5, 2016)

Just some breakfast.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 5, 2016)

Milk, eggs, yogurt and the funny looking stuff is peanut butter.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2016)

In for the ride, china.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 5, 2016)

I look forward to your journey.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 5, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> In for the ride, china.



Where in SA are you man?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2016)

Cayman said:


> Where in SA are you man?



Been living in the US since I was 15 (30+ yrs now) but grew up outside Bloemfontein. Still have fam there. You?


----------



## Cayman (Nov 5, 2016)

From Centurion.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 7, 2016)

So I was planning on running the DC program, but was convinced at the last minute to try a PPL program.
YEAH BUDDY! Lets get it on.
Today was Push A:

Bench Press    15 Reps x 5 Sets
Bench Press    Failure x 1 Set

OHP   15 Reps x 3 Sets
OHP    Failure x 1 Set

Single arm cable extensions  12 Reps x 5 Sets

Cable crossovers    10 Reps x 5 Sets

Rear delt raises     10 Reps x 5 Sets

Dips    30 Reps x 3 Sets

Felt ****ing awesome! 

Pre workout was Hellfire (SA Pre with a lot of caffeine and and DMAA that gives you a ton of energy)

Post workout whole foods (milk, eggs and Cheese)


----------



## Seeker (Nov 7, 2016)

Put some hocolate syrup in that milk.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 7, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Put some hocolate syrup in that milk.



Was considering some oreos, but then I remembered I was fat.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 10, 2016)

I will update this log soon! I'm just busy with work and exams, I am sorry.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 10, 2016)

Tuesday: Pull Day A

Pull Ups   5 Sets x 8 Reps.

Deadlifts      4 Sets x 15 Reps.

Deadlift    1 Set x Failure.

Dumbbell curls   5 Sets x 10 Reps.

Shrugs     3 Sets x 30 Reps.

Curl Machine    3 Sets x Failure.

Wednesday: Leg Day A

Squat    5 Sets x 8 Reps.

Squat    1 Set x Failure.

Leg extensions    4 Sets x 25.

Leg Curls    4 Sets x 15.

Calf Raises    4 Sets x 30.

I am feeling quite good and so far. I am LOVING this program. It has a lot of volume and I get massive pumps which feels amazing.


----------

